# Need Help - How to Remove Rear View Mirror



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...does your local Pep-Boys, or similar automotive parts store, have a copy of the *Haynes*™ repair book for *Cruze* yet?


----------



## Arcrider (Jan 23, 2012)

Not a soul here has removed the rear view mirror?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Hang on a few days for people to check in. Not everybody lives here.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...does your local Pep-Boys, or similar automotive parts store, have a copy of the *Haynes*™ repair book for *Cruze* yet?


I want that. Anyone know if it's even out yet?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

CHUV said:


> I want that. Anyone know if it's even out yet?


Thought they stopped producing those back in the late 90s. Lol couldn't Ever find anything for the vechiles Ive owned.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

the plastic cover pops in half right down the middle,just simply seperate them its alil hard but it will come off,and then after that its a simple torx to get the mirror off and while your exploring your car the biggest black box under the cover will be your auto door locking and alarm the lillte one is onstar hope that helped


----------



## Arcrider (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Jakkaroo, a lot! Thats what I was looking for. I bought the illustrations off Ebay for 7 bucks and it shows that those boxes are mounted through the windshield. Is there a special trick to removing those plastic pieces? They are firmly attached.

Thanks again for your helpfulness.


----------



## Stuie (Dec 26, 2011)

Arcrider, check your inbox

Stuart


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

hey can you guys share your info on the install? (if that's in any PM's). Watching this thread with great interest. I've been wanting to do an Auto-Dim mirror install (from LTZ part) to my 2LT, have posted in multiple threads, and no one responds or tries it. I am really wanting to do this and look forward to your input!

If it is 100% possible and 100% problem free function-wise, I will order the part and perhaps even have the dealer install it since it's on their hands. I talked with the manager yesterday and he said it should be really simple. But they've never done it on a Cruze before, so that's remains a conjecture. 

ANyways I'm following this thread!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

if i remember right you push down the middle annd they will seperaate,use your thumbs and pry them outward


----------



## Beech (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi I want to install a AZENTEK smart mirror sm-451 how hard is it to remove the original ?


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry for offtopic. I have a book for repair and maintenance cruze, only in Russian.
in the book a lot of photos how to disassemble cruze 
there exists a book in English?


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

Beech said:


> Hi I want to install a AZENTEK smart mirror sm-451 how hard is it to remove the original ?


this?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Helms wants 200 bucks for a shop manual.

Helm Incorporated: Search Results

Usually buy one of these after the warranty runs out and usually at half the price. But I have yet to be turned down by any dealer in asking to read their shop manuals. That wiring in my 82 Chevy P-30 was so messed up I needed a shop manual, went to my GMC dealer in town and requested to look at it, he said, take it home and bring it back. Swore I was the first person to crack open that manual.

As far back as my 04 Cavalier, told my dealer, I can't live with that radio, can I look at your manual for the pinouts. He told me, we don't have paper manuals anymore, all computer. So he got on his computer and printed out the entire radio section for me at no charge. 

Ha, I have yet to meet a dealer that knows how to remove the back seat of my Cruze without breaking 40 bucks worth of clips. Even gave me the printout. Just says to lift it up from the center and should snap right out. They do that, but have to charge 40 bucks extra for new clips. 

Try your dealer, if he won't give you a printout, mine will.


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

*ДВЕСТИ БАКСОВ?!*I would like to say two hundred dollars, that's crazy)
$ 40 clip sofa, it is also madness)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

OuBi said:


> *ДВЕСТИ БАКСОВ?!*I would like to say two hundred dollars, that's crazy)
> $ 40 clip sofa, it is also madness)


Not too long ago, maybe it was and I fell asleep, had a coupon in back of the owners manual for a shop manual for four bucks including shipping.


----------

